# stienhatchee area fishing??



## anytide

only if your looking for these ?


----------



## chew

that is what I'm talking about! lol niiiice fish !


----------



## anytide

pm sent


----------



## Joey_Forister

That's a nice fish, been fishing steinhatchee for some time now and my alternating work schedule has allowed me to locate some nice areas but still nothing bigger than 26". Thinking of working my way further north to Keaton and above.. Your thoughts?


----------



## anytide

yes Keaton/ Dekle bch areas are good, its topwater time for gators.
fish quiet / skinny water for those chubby trout..


----------

